# Akron: Bow hunters to be used to curb deer population in Metro Parks



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

AKRON --The Summit County Metro Parks says it will turn to bow hunters to help bring the deer population under control this fall.









More...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

They do this in rocky river as well.
I have gone down to fish and they actually had the whole park closed.


----------

